

22 Maps That Show How Americans Speak English Differenty - wtvanhest
http://www.businessinsider.com/22-maps-that-show-the-deepest-linguistic-conflicts-in-america-2013-6#the-south-is-also-really-into-slaw-the-north-and-west-call-it-coleslaw-6

======
ColinWright
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5828348>

